# 100kg body weight fitness bench



## sheriff (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a bench which says suitable for 100kg Body weight. I am 85 KG and bench press 70 Kg on it. Obviously I want to increase from 70 kg but what weight can I safely bench press whilst on this Bench? Or is it time to get a new bench ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

New bench imo...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

New bench, think of the risk involved if it collapses for the same of some money.


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

Definitely time for a new bench


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TBH most of the benches I see are pretty feeble. You are much better off picking up a second hand commercial bench from ebay or similar. Heavy duty tubular steel will support pretty much anything.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Mingster said:


> TBH most of the benches I see are pretty feeble. You are much better off picking up a second hand commercial bench from ebay or similar. Heavy duty tubular steel will support pretty much anything.


This.


----------

